# Any guesses on these chicks?



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone want to take a guess what these chicks are mixed with? They might still be to young to tell. I'm not really sure. They came from my parents chickens. I have no idea what their chickens are. I got them as fertilized eggs for my broody hens back in July.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice  I think that they are cross of commercial breeds,especially the first.


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you! That makes sense my dad bought the parents from Tractor Supply.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok  Therefore it may be so  
I have some little chicken like your one in the first photo


----------



## folingao (Oct 7, 2012)

Muy mansas, sin miedo. Está claro que confían en ti.
Por aquí a las gallinas mestizas, cruzadas, las llamamos de muchas formas; mininas, pitas, kikas, etc.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

No clue what that says.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll spin Pat....


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Folingao said that they call crossbred chickens in different manners,as for example "mininas, pitas, kikas". I understand this.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Fascinating!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking birds. and they look as though they are realy friendly as well.


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah they are pretty friendly.


----------

